# Electricians



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!  

I don't know if anyone or their partners are electricians but I have a quick question - is there any problem with using a converter plug on a continuous basis?  

We brought a Wii from a reputable retailer but it had a UK plug and converter plug, I am not sure that converter plugs are made with the intention of using permanently, would there be a problem with this? 

Sue


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know the official answer but I do know that my sister & family have used converter plugs on many appliances for years as they move around the world for/with the army.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

So you man a transformer? Quit a lot of lights are made with transformers & they are for permanent use....


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sue - I just asked my electrician hubby and he says it is fine to use the converter continually.  He said if you are concerned you can take the end off and just put a non UK plug on as well.  

Isabella looks gorgeous xx


----------

